
Law Matters – Less Than We Thought - laurex
https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3439526&dgcid=ejournal_htmlemail_law:psychology:ejournal_abstractlink
======
RyanAF7
Nice abstract.

Being a judge is a career and an incredibly competitive one at that.

Being a scientist is very similar.

Better to play it safe than to risk looking incompetent. Or worse, politically
vulnerable.

Authoritarian technocracies require experts and "consensus" to overwhelm
people into popular complacency.

Laws matter less, so Judges matter more.

